# Replacement Rotisserie Motor for Lynx Grill



## bohaiboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all, new to forum.  I have a 36" Lynx gas grill with rotisserie.  The rot. has two mounting slots so that the distance from the flame can be changed.   The original rot motor is a piece of you know what, going out after no more than ten uses, but as alsways outside the warranty.  An exact replacement is over $225 plus shipping and I would assume is still the same crap.  So I would like to replece it with a more universal heavy duty motor.  

However, all of the ones I see that are universal come with a kit where teh motor just slides in.   Any comments and help appreciated.  I am trying to attach pics so will see if they come thru.


----------



## Old Dave (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I would change out both the mount and the motor with an aftermarket solution from this place. You would need to drill two new holes for the mount. 

http://www.clagrills.com/allgrillparts/ ... series.htm


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 25, 2011)

Home depot has a decent universal replacement model with a real long spit rod and a stout motor. Char Grill or similar is the brand name. Think I give 40 bucks for mine but it been a few years back. Not quite as high quality as the Weber rotess but half the cost. Believe Old Dave has the right idear to change out the mount if the motor dont fit it. It comes with the mounting hardware. Stay away from Academy Sports. All they have is junk. BBQ Galore didnt have anything impressive either.


----------

